

'Pokemon'-like 'MinoMonsters' heading to iPhones - ojeffmo
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/11/10/BUIA1LS8A8.DTL

======
Impossible
Wasn't aware of these guys. I didn't think many game companies had made it
into YC. The only other game company I'm aware of is Koduco. Humble Bundle
isn't a game company per say but is probably the most successful game related
company that has been in YC. This thread was pretty useful
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1948870>) and lists a few more. Are
there any more?

------
ojeffmo
ycombinator doing it big!

